# profile picture not appearing in post



## HandofMystra (May 14, 2009)

I uploaded a profile picture and it shows up fine in my profile (and the file follows the rules for size and type), but I do not see it in my posting. The file is exactly 100 pixels wide, do I need to trim a pixel off?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 14, 2009)

A Profile Picture is different from your Avatar (the image which shows under your name in the forums when you post).

In your control panel, go to Edit Avatar. You can upload a custom avatar there.


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2009)

Yup, you're confusing your Profile Picture (the picture that appears on the top of your profile page) with your Avatar (the picture that appears next to your posts).  Each is uploaded separately.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 14, 2009)

And it seems we can't (or at least I can't) upload an avatar picture. I get the choices of the ones already in the system, but no option to upload one.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 14, 2009)

When you go to the Edit Avatar page, there should be 3 sections:

Your Current Avatar

Pre-defined Miscellaneous

and below that

Custom Avatar

You have to click the radio button under Custom Avatar, then either put a web link or upload a file in the fields below the button.

Your "Current Avatar" section should then update.

It should look roughly like the attached image.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 15, 2009)

Yeah... No custom avatar section.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 15, 2009)

Here's what my avatar selection screen looks like - missing that whole section.

Argh... can't seem to attach a graphic to a post here... (ah... "you may NOT post attachments" is set for this forum. Annoying)

Trust me when I say I'm missing that entire box.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2009)

Dyson Logos, this looks like a case of User Awaiting E-mail Confirmation. That is, your primary user group is incorrect; fixing it will take an admin.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 15, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Dyson Logos, this looks like a case of User Awaiting E-mail Confirmation. That is, your primary user group is incorrect; fixing it will take an admin.




Aha!

And since the ENWorld email system appears to be down we don't get emails from the thread subscriptions, or from the email account confirmation system.


----------



## HandofMystra (May 15, 2009)

The_Warlock said:


> A Profile Picture is different from your Avatar (the image which shows under your name in the forums when you post).
> 
> In your control panel, go to Edit Avatar. You can upload a custom avatar there.



 Thanks, that was the key. I love this picture of my son as drow assassin slicing my throat


----------



## Silversun (May 19, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Dyson Logos, this looks like a case of User Awaiting E-mail Confirmation. That is, your primary user group is incorrect; fixing it will take an admin.




Well that's weird I didn't get an email confirmation, but I was able to upload my custom avatar.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 20, 2009)

Silversun said:


> Well that's weird I didn't get an email confirmation, but I was able to upload my custom avatar.




In another thread Russ stated that he's turned off the email confirmation system restrictions until they've figured out what is wrong with the email system - so new accounts have access to the XP system and avatars without confirmation emails.


----------



## Silversun (May 20, 2009)

Dyson Logos said:


> In another thread Russ stated that he's turned off the email confirmation system restrictions until they've figured out what is wrong with the email system - so new accounts have access to the XP system and avatars without confirmation emails.



Ah. That explains it then.


----------

